# 2012 World Series: Tigers vs Giants



## Amaximus (Oct 23, 2012)

Should be a good series for baseball fans. Go Giants!​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2012)

can't wait, was hoping it would be st louis and detroit if my rays are out of it. i gotta go with detroit. play ball


----------



## CaLiKiD24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Go Giants!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 23, 2012)

It should be a great series... Both teams are solid... I can't wait to see the pitching match-ups... Anyone have any info yet on the Giants rotation for the series?

Edit: Verlander vs Zito in Game 1 it appears...


----------



## Total Head (Oct 23, 2012)

in the WS i generally root for the AL team because they are easier for me to follow throughout the season. this year there is an added bonus of the tigers having completely humiliated the stanks and i've always admired leyland as a manager. plus i have this image of detroit as an unbearably miserable place (no offense) and seeing them be able to celebrate in october is nice.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Oct 23, 2012)

zito will gets his tits smacked, game one is going to detriot


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pullin 4 the giants...but think detroit will win in 7...panda lookin like kevin mitchell there


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 25, 2012)

Boy, The Giants sure are on a role. Panda had quite a night... I love that SF crowd, It feels like your watching a football game.

Is it just me, regardless of the score, or did Detroit and Verlander not look _that _bad? Sure seemed like it was just a matter of the Giants being better.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, i saw them outplay detroit lastnight cause verlander is in beast mode!


----------



## biglungs (Oct 25, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> zito will gets his tits smacked, game one is going to detriot


lol whats that? 

zito was boss last night i hope justins teammates call him turdhandler after a piece of shit game like that


----------



## biglungs (Oct 25, 2012)

thats 2 

go giants


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 26, 2012)

Not looking good for Detroit. With Zito and Bumgarner going first those were must wins on the road for the Tigers. Now the Giants are going to Detroit with their No.1 & 2 starters and only have to win two more games, total.

And why the hell would Jim Leyland take Fister out? Things went downhill after Smyly and Dotel came in. I hate micro managing. The guy was pitching a shutout, Leave him be.

ALSO, Field your damned balls... Letting that "foul ball" stay fair was stupid. Of course they were hoping it would go foul, But why hope when you could just pick it up and get the force at third?

Anyway, hindsight is 20/20.
Go Giants!


----------



## biglungs (Oct 26, 2012)

black and orange black and orange


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Oct 26, 2012)

My original prediction was the Giants in 6. The NL has the AL's number these days. But seeing what San Fran has done without Matt Cain having pitched yet, I may need to adjust my prediction. 



Amaximus said:


> And why the hell would Jim Leyland take Fister out? Things went downhill after Smyly and Dotel came in. I hate micro managing. The guy was pitching a shutout, Leave him be.


Not saying this is why he came out, but it's hard not to think it had something to do with it.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 26, 2012)

NJSkaPunk said:


> Not saying this is why he came out, but it's hard not to think it had something to do with it.


Yeah, Maybe, But that happened 4 1/3 innings earlier...

That being said I just want to rant here for a second...

It really bothers me that in the past 15-20 years or so baseball has designated "closers" and started to micro manage pitching. Playing match-ups based solely on who is a lefty or who is a righty just doesn't make sense, Which is probably why they didn't do it in baseball, for the most part, for over a hundred years. IMO it makes absolutely no sense to use three different relievers in one inning to retire three separate batters.

Time and again I watch managers pull perfectly good starters out of games for a matchup just to see it blow up in their face. You mean to tell me that a quality starter after 7 innings is less efficient than some bum out of the bullpen who is fresh? Give me Roger Clemens (jerk), Nolan Ryan or Joe Niekro after pitching 8 innings any day of the week over a mariano rivera. Whoopie, he is quality for 6 outs, _at best!

_Hell, Washington is pussy-footing around Strausburg in order to "keep his arm fresh" and "build arm strength" - Yeah, That seems to be working out. Tommy John surgery at Age 20. lol.

Anyway, Rant over... lol. (That wasn't directed at you NJ, Just wanted to vent)


----------



## Total Head (Oct 27, 2012)

this is as relevant a spot as any to put this video. this hilarious shit is some guy's wife (who knows nothing about baseball) doing commentary on highlights of a WS game. it captures how i feel when i watch cricket.

[youtube]YjG-Xv0o3_M[/youtube]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Oct 27, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Give me Roger Clemens (jerk), Nolan Ryan or Joe Niekro after pitching 8 innings any day of the week over a mariano rivera.


Blasphemy.


----------



## biglungs (Oct 28, 2012)

Go giants!!!!!!

What a great season


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Boy this kind of went like there last world series did. I lived in Detroit for the last time the tigers made the series. And with this years series it's seems just like there last attempt. You baseball players know like I do that the first run against you in a big game especially in the first inning can really bring down moral and confidence. Your behind and have to make up which can cause errors on the field. But all in all we have to win and lose gracefully which I feel Detroit has done nicely. There a great ball team and so many factors can affect the game of baseball you as the player play. Sometimes just a bad strike out can be enough to lose focus and a slump follows. confidence is key in the game of baseball just as in life. Get em next year Detroit just play the game you love to play!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

congratulations SF
i like to see 7 game series but you couldn't slow their momentum 
next year look out


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Giants are loaded and young...Sabean did a hell of a job with that roster turnover in 2 years with Posey the only returning player from the last WS winning team that is not a pitcher..and the bullpen is lights out again...the rays are poised for a nice run...Friedman is the best GM in baseball imo.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2012)

SF Giants 2013 Spring training tickets went on sale today!..........Can't wait!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate to say this, but I will. ...They are re-playing game #4 of the World Series tonight at 7:30pm, here in Norcal & I have Champagne iced down (again) to pop at the end of the game. I've watched the first 3 games, the last 3 nights & I'm excited all over again. Thank you so much Detroit, it was fantastic series!
I still have my Tigers head on a broomstick, that I kept from the parade. We'll never forget you in San Fran. 
Tigers are welcome at AT&T anytime!


----------

